# Sitting in the stand



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

How many days in a row do you guys usually sit in a stand?

Any tips or pointers will be helpful


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

um... how many stands do you have? I try to get up 3 or 4, and use different ones at different times, depending on the time of day and the wind, put up a few stands close to or on the edge of fields where you know deer go to feed in the morning and at night. and a few near water or bedding. try to set them up on different sides north, east, south, west, of the trails so that you always have at least one you can hunt, regardless of the wind. But if you want my favorite set up, it would have to be in a tree stand down in the middle of a little ditch or dry creek bed, that runs for miles along the middle of a wide open field, narrow enough that you can shoot from one side to the other. I find that in the middle of the day, bucks will use those shallow areas to run from one breeding ground to the next during the rut. And we are not talking about a big ditch, just a few feet deep and dry is all your looking for, then set up a tree stand or ground blind. You wont see many deer on this sort of setup, but when you do there going to big old smart bucks, so be ready for a quick shot.

ill hunt my stands all year long, unless im not seeing any fresh sings, like a doe walking past you sort of thing  then I'll move it somewhere else and give the new spot a try for a few nights.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

well i have sat in 2 straight weeks and saw alot of deer evernight before finally harvesting a 150 so i don't think that it really matters as long as u got ur scent lok on


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL scent lok LOL, ill take the wind in my favor any day over sent lok. sure it helps, but not half as much as the wind. why chance a great set up and blow a good stand, because you are hunting a stand upwind of your pray. I've had deer walk within 4 feet of me while i sat on a little stool next to a tree. no ground blind, just the grass around me, even after they fond me they still couldnt see me, dont make eye contact and dont move a muscle. they will just move away slow, important part is they didnt spook and they will be back again. with any luck they will bring there boyfriends with them next time. 4 FEET without scent blockers!!!! and i had a buddy 20 feet away watching the whole time.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I think to increase your chances of taking a nice buck is being able to be mobile. I like to hunt a stand 3-4 times...if it's not productive by then well I will move to a different spot. I think a lot of guys burn out their spots by over hunting the spot. It doesn't take much for a buck to vacate an area and by hunting that spot over and over you are decreasing your chances. Sure sometimes it will work out, but in general try be mobile...I think your success rate will increase.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I know a guy who only has one stand, he sits in it every evening irregardless of the wind or weather conditions. He walks in the same way every evening and likes to walk around in the woods to see what kind of sign is showing up. It's on private land but it is not posted and there are other hunters in the area. Every year he seems to take a nice buck out of that stand.
Who knows what the deer are going to do.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I use a summit climber and move my stand as I need or want to. I have lttle use for stationary stands.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

"stationary stands" can be moved too. depending on the tree, i would say that i can get a "stationary stand" up in 10 to 15 minutes and be hunting. might be a little more work than a climber, but a lot of the trees around here can't be climbed with a climbing stand. a lot of the ones that you can climb you'd have to cut off quite a bit of branches on the way up. those are branches that i like to leave for cover.

kase


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Most people that use stationary (ladder) stands place them just before season and leave them for the rest of the season. very few move them again.


----------

